# Keith Micheals



## macas (Mar 15, 2006)

Just like to big up Keith Micheals insurance brokers for a fantastic deal on my newly aquired R33 GTR they we're so helpfull and really did an amazing deal for me on my new car. Really worth a shout if you're lookin to renew


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

Whats the number i will note it down?


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Good old John Roberts 

http://www.keithmichaels.co.uk/

Pope


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

I use them too.. Cheapest I could find.. 

Have been with them for two years now. I phoned up a while ago to declare some mods and they came back with an even lower premium and said I could do further modifications (within reason) without incurring extra cost. 

That was the last thing I expected. 

It gives me a little confidence in an insurance broker for once..


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I used them for the last 2 years. Very competitive, but i did find them a bit lazy when it came to sending policies through. Paperwork isnt their strong point, but they are good.
Got a cheaper quote this year, so changed to Osbourne & Sons.


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

have used them for years on the skyline, and can't beat their premiums


----------



## Tenacity (Aug 26, 2005)

*ditto*

yeah john dealt with my ins on my r33 this year too.
best deal i could find , but it did take two mths to recieve all the paperwork and numerous calls to find where it was but all in all the best out there.


----------



## macas (Mar 15, 2006)

Gary Moulson is the guy I've dealt with there and he's been great with all the paperwork I've needed and got it to me A.S.A.P. I contact them on 02086427868.


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

i spoke to gary today and they couldn't beat the quote that i had got from A-plan for my gts-t


----------

